# Goat won't let me finish milking



## satroup (Feb 16, 2013)

I am new to goats and recently purchased 2 lamancha goats. They are both 2 years old and in milk. I am hand milking, the one goat lets me milk her out completely, the other goat won't let me finish milking her. After a little while, she starts kicking and bucking as soon as I touch her teat. They were never hand milked before. I'm only getting about 3/4 a gallon a day total between the 2 of them. She looks full and uncomfortable. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It just takes time. I have hobbled a goat's leg at times when they keep wanting to kick. Just be very patient. Make sure they have lots of good grain in front of them also.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

I am very new to milking and this is the first season I am actually succefully milking without a ton of drama. SO maybe my advice is worth little, but I have this thought:
My drama queen nubian has settle into milking now that I have started using a home made milker to help. She is a friendly goat but was getting antsy and difficult about halfway through as you describe. I started letting her off the stand and she would immediately urinate and defecate then come back wanting more food. I guess She gets so excited and nuts calling for food in the morning, she does not take the time before hand.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Do you have grain in front of her while milking? Is she eating it? Does she eat it to fast and is done before or during milking? Seeing how you cant teach her before she kidded, you can still do so now. Before giving her grain and actually milking her, put her in the stand and touch her udder, pretend to milk her. Keep doing it until she stops kicking. She is just not used to being touched and need to learn. Once calm, put the grain in front of her and then try to start milking her. If all else fails, tie her leg down.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Does she have enough food to keep her occupied? My first timers are usually the most jumpy at first, then they settle down and eat.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My Bella and Mitzi were still jumpy even after I worked with them before kidding, however a couple weeks later you wouldn't know it was the same goats. I did increase the food intake too, so it took them a little longer to finish. Now I finish milking them before they are done eating;-) Just be patient, and she will get the hang of it.


----------

